# Jamie Wingrave



## lucretia (8 December 2008)

i know there are still friends and fans of here so you might be interested in this news item below , which i hope will be a great success for Jamie, who is one of showjumping's really nice guys. there are not many people for example, who would lose a ride on a very good horse and then be willing to help their replacement work in for a big class and be as genuinely delighted when said rider went clear. the icture is of jamie jumping one of the horses he is taking with him, in arezzo this spring.

" James Wingrave,  Hungarian international rider and regular member of their show jumping team, will be moving to the Swiss yard of Tina Pols Team Thermoplan for 2009.  
   Asked what prompted the move from the current Hungarian base, Wingrave said There has not been a more fortunate person than myself to have found patrons like Michael Bullman and Gaspar Gyula, with whom I have enjoyed much success in the six years I have been here in Hungary and Tina has been incredibly understanding in allowing me to carry those relationships forward into  Team Thermoplans future. Which is something I am extremely happy about, because well as offering me the chance to ride Grand Prix horses under the company banner which in itself is a fantastic opportunity that does not come along very often, I am also able to remain loyal to current connections. Obviously I could not have reached the place where I am today and where such an generous offer could be made without the support I have received from  Hungary and the Hungarian people. I am proud to say I will  continue riding under their flag, it is very important to me, as is developing a new team of horses and myself as a rider. 
    Since moving to Hungary in 2002 and taking that nationality three years later, British born Wingrave has ridden in approx 30 Nations Cups and  also represented Hungary at WEG 2006. He  also headed the FEI World Cup rankings for Southern Central European League in 2006 and 2007."


----------



## ajf (8 December 2008)

He sounds so lovely and appreciative (sp?)


----------



## lucretia (8 December 2008)

I am sure he will be pleased you think so because he is. pity he felt the need to move abroad really, definately the one that got away as far as britsh showjumping is concerned.


----------



## ajf (8 December 2008)

Thats what I think too.  Wish he had stayed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Only ever heard good things about him (and have heard alot of bad things about alot of SJ's that I couldn't believe)


----------



## JCWHITE (9 December 2008)

Superb photo, nice story.
JC


----------



## SJFAN (9 December 2008)

As Lucretia knows, I believe that he was a big loss for Britain.  A fine ambassador for the sport - we need them - as well as a fine rider.  The chance of working at the purpose-built set-up left by the late lamented Joe Turi was too good to turn down.  It did give him the chance to ride more horses, mainly young ones, at international shows, than he would probably have done at home.  Good luck to him in the new location.


----------



## viewfromahill (9 December 2008)

Really surprised by that as the setup in Hungary was superb with the backing of Mike Bullman who himself is an absolute gentleman, is Mike taking a back seat now or returning to the uk I wonder?!


----------



## lucretia (9 December 2008)

Mike is keeping the place in Hungary for the moment and he will still be actively involved in the new set up. as it says in the statement above the new patron, Tina Pol, is being really good about Jamie keeping his present contacts as far as possible. 
  I think  that though the yard was great things got a bit tight because Joe died unexpectedly so the legalities took up more time and money than otherwise might have happened and put a limit investing in new horses so this was an opportunity not too be missed and i think its fair to say that all of Jamie's current connections would have beaten him with a big stick if he hadnt taken the chance when offered!


----------



## SJFAN (9 December 2008)

Actually I think Mike is another loss to British SJ.


----------



## lucretia (9 December 2008)

you got that right! x


----------



## roundthebend (9 December 2008)

Do you not think that Mr Bullman and the lovely James are the ones that got away?


----------



## lucretia (9 December 2008)

i think its fair to say that we do! and welcome to the forum, love yr name and if you arent really, you will be hanging round here!! x


----------



## roundthebend (9 December 2008)

Thank you for the welcome, i fear i am already as the name suggests.


----------



## lucretia (9 December 2008)

you will fit right in then!! x


----------



## roundthebend (9 December 2008)

Do we know when young James starts at the new yard?


----------



## lucretia (9 December 2008)

shortly i believe, he is only coming back here for a couple of days at christmas


----------



## viewfromahill (10 December 2008)

Lets hope the legalities of the situation in Hungary encourage Mike Bullman to come back to SJ in the uk as he is and would be a great ambassador and indeed - following on from another thread on here - chef d'equipe for the british team!!!!  Jamie I am sure would admit that without Mike and his foresight in nurturing a good rider, only allowed though by the unfortunate death of Joe, (in 2003), that Mike gave Jamie the support that Joe had had for many years, I wonder whether Joe junior will be the next?!!!!


----------



## DuckToller (10 December 2008)

Good things do happen to nice people then!  Statement shows a very wise head on young shoulders. 

Think this sounds like a marvellous opportunity, glad all his connections are happy, must be hard sometimes in Hungary for him, such alot of responsibility at quite a young age, heard he was a little lonely at times.


----------



## longdog (10 December 2008)

We do seem to lose young SJ talent for one reason or another. Anyone remember when Peter Charles rode for GB?? (Then became European Champ, whoops, for Ireland, very much our loss their gain)


----------



## SJFAN (10 December 2008)

Yes, we also lost Lesley McNaught and Helena Dickinson.  Peter of course is now back on the GB squad.


----------



## Rambo (10 December 2008)

Yes...but Peter is now back jumping for Team GBR


----------



## lucretia (10 December 2008)

i do think there is a temptation for some of riders to look for opportunity else where particularly when they are at the mercy of what was described to me as an 'unclear selection' policy. in Jamie's case he tried to say riding for team GB for at least three years when based in Hungary until it became clear that despite being a former young rider medalist and winner of several european Grand Prix he was not really going to get selected when so far from the eye of the selectors and his Hungarian owners wanted to go to the big shows like anyone would. consequently he had to choose his nationality or his owners and it wasnt a choice because without the owners he would have no horses, not being lucky enough to have wealthy parents who could have bought him a similar string over here.
  i find it sad in general that many younger showjumpers (and eventers) feel that they cannot succeed if they stay here.


----------



## saddle (10 December 2008)

Would you put it down to "the old boys network" 
That is what it looks like from an outsiders point of view. Esp when Ronnie Masserella was in charge.


----------



## lucretia (10 December 2008)

i think that is certainly the feeling to be honest.


----------



## roundthebend (11 December 2008)

Yes James seems like a sensible lad, we must try and follow his progress


----------



## misshubblebubble (11 December 2008)

Thats great news 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He just seemed to disappear once he took over from Joe. Its nice to know he's still going - hopefully we'll see a bit more of him now. A really nice guy!


----------



## lucretia (12 December 2008)

i will do my best to keep you all informed then, unlike the hungarian websites, i can just about understand the swiss ones. also i am sure he will be really really pleased about all the nice things that have been siad about him on here, i will email him the link.


----------



## SJFAN (12 December 2008)

That's a good idea.  I think his mother might also like to read the posts if she's not already done so.


----------



## lucretia (12 December 2008)

yes, i think the above are the sort of comments most mothers would be pleased about. Feel free to email her SJFAN, i do not know her at all. you are much better connected than I where showjmping concerned!!


----------



## sachak (14 December 2008)

i wish him the best of luck i have always admired him as a rider especially as a Young Rider and yes, I firmly believe that he is a great loss to British Showjumping


----------



## roundthebend (14 December 2008)

I'll join you on that one, lets hope Lucretia keeps us posted on Jamie's progress.


----------

